# Teilnehmer für Studie über Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!



## StudiNelli (13. Juli 2017)

*Teilnehmer für Studie über Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Liebe Gamer-Community,

mit meiner M.A. Forschungsgruppe des Studienganges Kinder- und Jugendmedien unter der Leitung von Dr. Claudia Wilhelm an der Universität Erfurt führen wir eine Befragung durch. 
Mit dieser Studie möchten wir mehr über die Bedeutung von Avataren in Computerspielen herausfinden. Dabei sind wir allein an eurer Meinung interessiert - richtige oder falsche Antworten gibt es nicht. 

Jetzt der Hammer: Wir konnten Nintendo und Blizzard als Sponsoren für ein Gewinnspiel gewinnen und verlosen unter allen Teilnehmern tolle Preise:

Für die Teilnehmenden, die den Fragebogen vollständig ausfüllen, gibt es die Möglichkeit an einem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. 
Zu gewinnen gibt es Zelda T-Shirts,  limitierte Zelda-Schlüsselanhaenger, Nintendo 3DS-Titel (Yo-Kai Watch/ Tomodachi Life / Metroid Federation Force), Amiibo-Figuren, Overwatch T-Shirts Tracer und kleine Überraschungen von Nintendo (Mehr Informationen dazu folgen am Ende des Fragebogens).

Wenn ihr Fragen oder Anmerkungen habt, könnt ihr diese gerne hier in den Thread reinschreiben.
Wir freuen uns sehr Über eure Unterstützung!

Jetzt viel Spaß beim Ausfüllen des Fragebogens. Hier der Link:
Umfrage


Liebe Grüße

StudiNelli und das ganze Forschungsteam


----------



## NOQLEMIX (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer fuer Studie ueber Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Habe direkt mal mitgemacht


----------



## StudiNelli (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer fuer Studie ueber Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Super, danke!
Gerne auch weiterleiten!


----------



## dsdenni (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer fuer Studie ueber Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Hab auch mal mitgemacht


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer fuer Studie ueber Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Gleich mal mitgemacht. MMO sind zwar nicht nicht ganz so mein Ding, war aber trotzdem interessant


----------



## StudiNelli (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer fuer Studie ueber Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Vielen Dank!

Gerne auch an weitere Nintendo und Blizzard Fans weitersenden! Wir freuen uns über jeden Probanden!


----------



## OField (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer fuer Studie ueber Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Ka was dieses Tratsch-Wissen Quiz sollte, aber "Du hast ganze 80% der Fragen richtig beantwortet. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit bist Du aktuell auf Platz 1 unserer Rankingliste" *selbst auf die Schulterklopf* dabei habe ich blind geraten xD Oder ist dies nur eine Falsche Behauptung für psychologische Zwecke :thinking: Aufjeden fall hat mich das total verwirrt^^


----------



## NOQLEMIX (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer für Studie über Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Jetzt hast du hier alle gespoilert. Was es mit dem Quiz auf sich hat, wurde doch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erklärt.


----------



## Pladdaah (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer fuer Studie ueber Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*



OField schrieb:


> Ka was dieses Tratsch-Wissen Quiz sollte, aber "Du hast ganze 80% der Fragen richtig beantwortet. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, damit bist Du aktuell auf Platz 1 unserer Rankingliste" *selbst auf die Schulterklopf* dabei habe ich blind geraten xD Oder ist dies nur eine Falsche Behauptung für psychologische Zwecke :thinking: Aufjeden fall hat mich das total verwirrt^^



WEG MIT DEM SPOILER!!!!!11elf


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. August 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer für Studie über Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Hihi, endlich mal ein Survey das nicht von vornherein komplett durchsichtig ist und dadurch entsprechende Antworten produziert.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. August 2017)

*AW: Teilnehmer für Studie über Avatare gesucht mit tollen Preisen von Blizzard und Nintendo!*

Ich habe auch mal eben teilgenommen ... Die Preise des Gewinnspiels können aber gerne andere haben. Daher habe ich mich dafür nicht eingetragen.


----------

